# Suggestion & opinion please ..



## prds359 (Apr 20, 2013)

planning to buy a digi cam next month. my range is 14k-15k (INR) max.
Still photos are main priority, won't be shooting much video.
I have chosen Nikon S9400. if there's any other better offerings, please suggest me.
i am interested only in Nikon, Canon & Sony.

Regards


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2013)

If u want simple with lots of features then sony HX10V else canon sx240 which is very good and popular


----------



## prds359 (Apr 20, 2013)

thanks a lot for replying ..
Sony HX10V is out of my budget ..
whereas canon sx240 seems good to me ..
thanks for your suggestion


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 29, 2013)

Canon SX240 is a great cam, go for it.


----------

